# Driftwood in Qld



## Crazy_Snake08 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone provide some evidence/link/website that illustrates whether you can take driftwood from Qld beaches? I've read mixed reviews on various forums but no one can seem to provide clear evidence, all "he said, she said".
I'm particularly interested in knowing the following:
1. Can you take driftwood from Qld beaches?
2. If you see an old tree (that is obviously dead ie uprooted, etc.), can you saw or remove driftwood from that obvious dead tree?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't see why you can't.. i have taken old peices of wood, shells and sand all from the beach and creeks..all while people were around nothing was said..


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 14, 2016)

Take what you like. Cause if you don't, the next person will.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 15, 2016)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can anyone provide some evidence/link/website that illustrates whether you can take driftwood from Qld beaches? I've read mixed reviews on various forums but no one can seem to provide clear evidence, all "he said, she said".
> I'm particularly interested in knowing the following:
> 1. Can you take driftwood from Qld beaches?
> ...



I believe that on any Marine National Park site in Queensland, it is illegal to remove any flora or fauna from the area, however I do not know if this covers all beaches, all the way up the coast.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 15, 2016)

My take - if it's on the beach and the beach IS NOT INSIDE A NATIONAL PARK - it's fair game (if you see a bit of driftwood that is right for your needs) - take it.

You are probably doing the local council and other uses are favour by removing it (expecially if it's a large bit of driftwood - can do serious damage to low pressure tires and underneiths of 4x4s if hit/run over).


----------



## hulloosenator (Aug 15, 2016)

Just do it ....... Don't tell anyone and nobody will know. Then remove this thread.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 16, 2016)

hulloosenator said:


> Just do it ....... Don't tell anyone and nobody will know. Then remove this thread.


Big brother will be watching you


----------



## Katemichelle (Aug 17, 2016)

All wooden 'furniture' in my tanks has come from local parks. If I see an interesting piece I lug it home, rinse it off and in it goes. Been tempted to take a saw down to get personalised pieces but feel this is crossing a boundary. I think as has been said, if it's not in a national park, then go for it as the next person will come along and grab it.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 17, 2016)

Go cozy up to developers/builders. I haven't had to hunt for or purchase enclosure furniture in ages. Even scored what would equate to an entire limb from a cork tree. Totally legal, if you get permission first.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's a scenario. Kid down at the local park sees a nice stick to play with and collects a few more decent shaped ones and brings them home for the back yard cubbie. Did the kid break the law? Will the authorities be hunting him down? Will he be named and shamed in tomorrows paper? 

Food for thought....


----------



## Wally (Aug 17, 2016)

I've said it on here before and I'll say it again. Cosy up to a local aborist and let them know what your after. Mates rates will sort out your enclosure furniture quick smart. After being in the game for a long time I've got no shortage of decent timber for my reptiles to get comfortable on. I know a few in the trade that keep reptiles too and are sympathetic to the cause.


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 18, 2016)

I have seen the Beaches in Morton Bay (especially close to the mouth of the Brisbane river) covered in driftwood of all shapes and sizes after a big wet and the council just tractor rake it all up and send it to the tip, so i can't see where there could be a problem, you could even collect/dry/cut to shape/and age a heap of it and sell to the pet shops and online, you would probs be doing the local councils a favor. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## LukeGX (Sep 6, 2016)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can anyone provide some evidence/link/website that illustrates whether you can take driftwood from Qld beaches? I've read mixed reviews on various forums but no one can seem to provide clear evidence, all "he said, she said".
> I'm particularly interested in knowing the following:
> 1. Can you take driftwood from Qld beaches?
> ...



I realise this thread is getting a bit old and I signed up just to respond to this thread, but I noticed all the replies so far are anecdotal, which is specifically what you didn't want.

I found this website:
https://www.daf.qld.gov.au/fisheries/habitats/marine-plants-including-mangroves/dead-marine-wood

Here are some pretty straightforward statements from the above link: 


Marine plants are protected in Qld.
Any dead wood below the high tide mark is considered a marine plant. This includes bits of land based plants that have washed onto the beach because they provide habitat for marine species.
To collect dead wood from beaches you need to comply with self assessable codes in the link above. The only reference to collection for hobby use is the collection in areas to be developed and then you need written permission from the developer.

So I guess the answer is no you can't just take driftwood legally in Queensland.

As a side note to the dangers of "hear say": Clean-up of driftwood on beaches can only be done under Council management. Just because you see council doing it doesn't mean it is legal for anyone to do it. And if you want to collect and sell it you are getting into dangerous territory unless you get the appropriate permits. Specifically you would need a Fisheries Resource Allocation Authority (RAA) for each area you are collecting in. You must also erect signs when collecting and report yearly to the government on your activities. There are further restrictions on the sizes and quantities of wood you can take.

That code is heavy reading but your answer is that in Queensland you have to abide by the codes to legally collect driftwood.


----------

